# Humminbird Helix series



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Ive got the Helix 5 DI-GPS and I really like it.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I just recently installed a Helix 5 on my Waterman mainly for it's GPS function. I ran it for a short time on Sunday and it seems to be more of a bottom machine than a GPS. That being said, I only played with it for bout 15min and going to spend some time on U-tube watching any tutorials. Still debating on mounting the transducer on the transom as I hate drilling holes in my boat!!


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> I just recently installed a Helix 5 on my Waterman mainly for it's GPS function. I ran it for a short time on Sunday and it seems to be more of a bottom machine than a GPS. That being said, I only played with it for bout 15min and going to spend some time on U-tube watching any tutorials. Still debating on mounting the transducer on the transom as I hate drilling holes in my boat!!


I hear ya, drilling holes is one reason I do not have a power pole. I purchased a new power cord for my HDS, I'm going to keep it until it dies but currently setting funds aside for a new unit. It will probably die once my baby is born and I've closed on my house.


----------



## johnboy114 (Jan 24, 2008)

i just ordered a helix 10 with SI. will let ya know what I think once installed.


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

Just got Helix 5 DI GPS, will use it for first time Saturday but seems to be very nice


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Old thread bump. This one really interests me to mount to an electronics box on a grab bar. Updates on the gps function?


----------

